# cramping after iui



## jaggez (May 13, 2008)

hey not been on for ages but been watching everyone's progress. haven't had the heart to really talk to anyone since our last iui failed in may but just had our second one thurs. It seemed to really hurt this time and still suffering discomfort in my tummy. I read all about follicle size and sperm c so wondered if anyone could help me. I had a follicle of 17mm and 3 of 10mm but was told that my larger one was enough to go thru with the iui. My dh count wasn't good,7 mil, but double last time. They wouldn't waste the treatment on us if they didn't think we had a chance would they? 

Just can't seem to be able to shrug off the feeling of dread that it isn't going to work. My af due 16th dec and wanted to know how soon i could test after my basting. I think i'm going mad and just wish i could make it be different this time. I'm paranoid to lift anything and I think everyone at work just assumes i'm slacking but i don't want to chance straining or doing to much. 

Why is life so s**t at times. Hey ho. If anyone could help me with any of these queries that would be greatly appreciated.

 and   to everyone.

jaggez


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

On my 2nd iui my cervix wasn't quite open & they had difficulty getting the catheter in, I suffered really bad ceramping afterwards. Buteven though I thought it wouldn't work I got a  BFP on my 2nd one, you really can never tell


----------



## jaggez (May 13, 2008)

thanks for your reply. it's given me a boost and just hope that it's a good sign. 

fingers crossed along with eyes and toes. Will keep up some pma and wait it out, (i'm not very patient tho)
big   to you x


----------

